# Does Counter-Strike work with Mac?



## Hyperteck (Aug 4, 2003)

Just wondering,any replies would be great,Thanks!


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 4, 2003)

Straight away with Mac, 100% nope! 

Maybe with VirtualPC on a >=Dual G4/1GHz or with RealPC if it will be released ever!? 

What about other "better" games like SOF2, Q3, MOH, UT2K3, etc? There are Mac versions of them out there and they are great too! 

CS is SOOOOOO old


----------



## Arden (Aug 4, 2003)

And yet still SOOOOOO popular.

Starcraft is 5 years old as well, and yet thousands of people are playing at any given moment still.  Age does not make a game bad, remember that.

But no, Half-life and anything based on it (which CS is) does not work on the Mac.  Stupid, *stupid* Sierra...


----------



## monktus (Aug 4, 2003)

Didn't Sierra port Half-Life but they stopped just before it was finished? Very annoying.


----------



## voice- (Aug 4, 2003)

Yes. It was stopped since it would not be compatible with the PC version, and without that community the game would never sell...face it, the game sucks compared to what's out there today...


----------



## Perseus (Aug 4, 2003)

I mean Doom 2 is really old (1994? 1995?) yet www.doomworld.com still has people making levels with editors and what not.  I mean I still make levels!


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 4, 2003)

CS simply sucks compared to most nowadays network or single playerd 3rd person shooters... It was good 2 years ago... Now? Nah! Most people play that old 3rd person shooter because they cannot afford to upgrade their systems (or even worst buy new ones) in order to play smoothly the current crop of 3rd person shooters! 

HL and/or CS are SOOOOO old and Half Life 2 is around the corner and I hope that it will be released for Macs too!

Give me Quake 4, Doom 3, Half Life 2, etc. with my 5.1 Sound System and Dual G5/2GHz and you people can enjoy as much as you think you enjoy your CS


----------



## voice- (Aug 4, 2003)

Personally, I believe HL2 will be the demise of CS.
Right now it survives only because of the community still playing it. This will be cut in half once HL2 is out. One half will buy the new game, one half will swear by the old one.

Once the community gets smaller more players will look for alternatives...


----------



## Lycander (Aug 4, 2003)

Have any of you actually played Counterstrike? Sure it's behind times in terms of graphics appeal, but it's an awesome game and yes many gamers still play it all the time.

I thought I saw a HL + CS bundle in Apple's online store.


----------



## a2daj (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Yes. It was stopped since it would not be compatible with the PC version, and without that community the game would never sell...face it, the game sucks compared to what's out there today... *



Actually, Mac<->PC networking was very possible.  However, no one wanted to pay a developer to continue making sure network compatibility was maintained every time Valve broke the network protocol.  So they decided to make networking Mac<->Mac only.  The main reason they claim they dropped the game was that we Mac users would be missing too many things and they didn't want a bunch of whining Mac users complaining to them since their PC users did nothing but praise them.


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 4, 2003)

HL supposedly was coming to the Mac but in the end it was a no go!  Here is hoping that part 2 will come soon, if not at the same time, after the Wintel/Amd version...


----------



## voice- (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lycander _
> *Have any of you actually played Counterstrike? Sure it's behind times in terms of graphics appeal, but it's an awesome game and yes many gamers still play it all the time.*


Have you ever played RtCW? Even more awesome game, and it made me forget fully about CS...


----------



## Lycander (Aug 4, 2003)

Yeah I have RtCW. Unfortunately all I had at the time was an iMac flat panel G4 700 MHz and I think it's a GF 2 or 4 MX video card. So even on the lowest graphics settings, framerates dropped after playing for a while. Now I'm using an iBook as my main system (it's a comfort thing  ). PC is where I game at so it's all good.

There's a certain multiplayer fun-factor about CS that I like more than the typical multiplayer style of other FPS games.


----------



## i am yujin (Aug 4, 2003)

Yes, CS is amazingly old yet amazingly fun.  Even with the outdated graphics, it's still addicting to play.  Honestly, i have never gotten so many hours into that game compared to other FPS games..maybe even more than the RTS games!

Tactical Ops is okay but still nowhere near as fun as CS.


----------

